# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MT-BOX  اخر اصدار لبرنامج Phoenix_Service_Software_2011_46_7_47652

## mohamed73

* اخر  اصدار  لبرنامج*   **  *   phoenix     service   Software   2011_46_7_47652*  خاص بـ * MT * box       

> *                                                  1. CHANGE HISTORY Version 1: 31.01.2012 Initial version  2.  INTRODUCTION New version of Phoenix service software is available.  This  multi-protocol service software supports Nokia CDMA, GSM, TDMA, and  WCDMA products.        Main component versions in the release: • DK2  Driver Version 07.14.0.25 • Nokia Connectivity Cable USB Driver Version  2011.48 • Flash Update Package 2011.40.000 • FLS-x Drivers Version  2.09.28 • FUSE Connection Manager v 2011.43.1   3. MAIN CHANGES &  ERROR CORRECTIONS FROM PREVIOUS VERSION 2011.38.3.46817   Error  Corrections & changes: • Ambient light sensor enabled  Please note:       Energy Management Calibration should not be performed for products  using the "Quantum" engine (RM-689, RM-702, RM-704 and other product  using the same engine)   • Microsoft DOT.NET version 2 Service Pack 2 is  now the minimum requirement. Phoenix installation will check PC for the  DOT.NET version and update it automatically when PC has online  connection. Without online connection, old DOT.NET versions must be  updated manually. • New common data package ******** in use. Please see  ******** SR1315 in KICS Information Center for further information. •  All Nokia Service Software Applications will use following ******** for  product specific data:  - Windows XP: C:\********s and Settings\All  Users\Application Data\Nokia\Packages  - Windows 7: C:\Program  Data\Nokia\Packages • Please see articles SR1774 and 1786 for more  information on the use of Nokia Data Package manager - tool, and article  SR1854 for more information on the Nokia Service Application Manager  Tool. • During installation, Data Packages should be installed in these  directories, if they install to any other ******** by default. target  folder for local data packages can be changed in the installation wizard  manually • This version contains the latest Tucson components.   Therefore it is not necessary to use Tucson Add-On Installation Packages  • Before you start Phoenix or Care Suite installation to Windows 7 the  User Account Control (UAC) should be turned off from Windows Control  Panel settings. • For more information concerning new options in  "Firmware Update" - menu and their use, Please see ********s SR1313 and  SR1659 in KICS Information Center. • Tucson operations combined with  "flash" - option are now handled in the same way as "refurbishment",  which requires Mass Memory Content File to be available.  • Use of Flash  option simultaneously with product code change for USB Only phones is  restricted. It is recommended to flash phone separately with Firmware  Update. Please refer to product specific instructions. • Connection  media to FLS-5 must be configured to be "USB_FBUS", after FLS-4 support  has been removed FBUS does not work anymore with FLS-5  4. KNOWN ERRORS  & LIMITATIONS • FLS-5 drivers do not support 64 bit OS, so phones  using FLS-5 /USB_FBUS connection can not be serviced in 64 bit operating  systems • Software downgrade with Tucson system is only possible for BB  5.0 products supporting the Data Package 2 concept. • Flashing with  setup FLS-5, SS-46 and product specific adapter is not supported  anymore. FLS-5 can be used with other product specific cables and  adapters, but not with SS-46 Interface Adapter. • If you install old  DCT-4 data packages, Flash Update Package File installation path may be  wrong. This is caused by very old DCT-4 data packages which contain  Flash Update Package and overwrite current information during  installation. If you experience problems when updating FPS-x prommers,  please check that Phoenix “Prommer maintenance” is looking for the files  from the correct ******** which is “C:\Program Files\Common  Files\Nokia\Tss\Flash”. If not, Phoenix will show error “Update via ini –  file failed”. In this case, select “Update” from that Phoenix “Prommer  maintenance” – UI, browse to correct directory and select “fpsxupd.ini”  for all other prommers except the FPS-8. • Refurbishment flashing and  product code change for RX-51 product requires SX-4 card to be  available. • FPS-21 flashing for RX-51 works only with TCPIP connection.  FPS-21 prommer with new HW version 11 has been released to correct  this. Sales pack code is 0089J83 , old HW version is not delivered  anymore • Please refer to product specific ********s and instructions  concerning the limitations of the RX-51 product • RX-51 flashing does  not work when CU-4 is used • RX-51 Product Code changes work only  without FLASH option, please flash phone separately • When version  2010_12_8_42304 or newer with FUSE connection manager is installed on  top of older Phoenix versions, there may be an additional delay of  several minutes when you start Phoenix for the first time. Please wait  patiently; Phoenix will start after configuration is finished. • When  using Data Package download functions with online connection, download  times may occasionally be long. This is not caused by Phoenix (or Care  Suite). The download speed from online servers is occasionally is known  to be slow, depending on how data is buffered on caching servers. •  After you close Phoenix, it may not restart. To rectify this:  - Use  Windows Task Manager to manually shut down phoenix.exe and  FuseService.exe processes, or optionally restart your PC • It is not  possible to program Mass Media Content file to some devices over direct  USB cable connection, due to the large size of the file. For these  models a feature called “Media Check” has been implemented. When this  type of product is connected to service software / PC via direct USB  cable the refurbishment option will be disabled. Please use a flash  prommer. Affected products using Media Check are: RM-122, RM-175,  RM-176, RM-186, RM-246, RM-247, RM-296, RM-297, RM-320, RM-462, RM-472,  RM-484, RM-505, RM-555, RM-559 • To be able to use the help files in  Windows 7 you need to install Windows Help program (WinHlp32.exe) for  Windows 7. Ways to locate WinHlp32.exe:  -  Start Phoenix with online  connection to Internet, select "Help" and "Phoenix help". Click the  "Microsoft Help and Support" website link. Download WinHlp32 and install  it.- Go to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  Type "WinHlp32" to "Search Microsoft.com" - field. Locate  Windows Help  program (WinHlp32.exe) for Windows 7 and install it • When using flash  prommers, only one connection type to one prommer is allowed. Please use  either NFPD USB or NFPD TCPIP connection to one prommer, not both  connections to same prommer  5. INSTALLATION • If you have Phoenix  External 2007.4.6.170 or older you must uninstall it before installing  this release. • Download Phoenix_Service_Software_2011_46_7_47652.exe  application file to your computer (e.g. C:\TEMP). • Close all other  programs. • Disconnect all flash prommers and phones which may be  connected to PC via USB connection (reconnect them only after Phoenix  installation has been completed) • Run  Phoenix_Service_Software_2011_46_7_47652.exe and follow instructions on  the screen to install Phoenix Service Software • If your PC does not  have Microsoft DOT.NET version 2 Service Pack 2 or newer, and PC is not  connected to internet you must update DOT.NET manually to the required  version. When PC has online connection, DOT.NET will be updated  automatically. • Connect a dongle (PK-1, PKD-1, FLS-4S, FLS-5) when  message appears on the screen • If you are prompted to update any  existing driver or file versions, select “yes”. • Depending on the  operating system, the PC may require rebooting. • Allow Windows to  register the Phoenix components. • Open Phoenix, use FUSE Connection  Manager to configure connections depending on the tools you use • If you  use CU-4, please pair the connection with service adapter by selecting  “pair with service adapter” - option • Update your prommer with the  latest software included in this installation package. • Install and use  the latest available product specific data packages or flash bundles   6. Supported operating systems and user rights • Windows XP Service Pack  1 or higher • When installing Phoenix into Win XP you must have local  admin rights. • When using in Win XP, user must have power user rights. •  Windows 7 32 Bit version • Windows 7 64 Bit version (Please note that  FLS-5 drivers do not support Win 7 64 bit OS, therefore FLS-5 can not be  used in this operating system)  7. HW & Tool requirements: • Please  refer to ********s SR998 and SR999 in KICS Information Center. • For  information on product specific data packages, tools and instructions  please refer to service manuals and technical bulletins. • If you are  installing this version of Phoenix on a new Imaged PC, and you are using  an FLS-4S or FLS-5 during the install, then install the FLS-X drivers  first. • Separate installation package for FLS-5 drivers can be found  attached to this ******** together with Phoenix installation package  8.  Reporting errors & ZIP Package Generator • You can use the ZIP  Package Generate tool to create a ZIP package with necessary files to  report an error. • Launch Phoenix • From main menu select Help ->  Troubleshooting. The Zip Package Generator will be opened. • In hours  define period from which log files will be gathered in the ZIP package. •  Press Create ZIP - button and wait a while. When ZIP package is  generated the content is displayed: • Press Show Zip Folder- button to  open Explorer window with folder containing the generated ZIP package: •  The generated ZIP package named like "Environment_20110223025156.ZIP"  is highlighted by default. The ZIP packages should be removed manually  when they are not needed any more. • Attach the generated ZIP package   to the Genius Case. • Brief step by step de******ion about how the error  can be reproduced should be attached to the Genius Case. • Please also  attach screenshot of error to the Genius Case. • If Phoenix may create a  file named "PhoenixMiniDump.dmp". If you are prompted that this file  has been created, please browse to the folder shown on UI and attach the  dump - file to your Genius case as well.   For more information on the  log files, please see ******** SR2169 "Log Files and Error Reporting in  Nokia Service Software " in KICS Information Center  9. NOTES • This  product includes software developed by the OpenSSL Project for use in  the OpenSSL Toolkit (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]).  • Copyright (c) 1998-2005 The OpenSSL Project.  All rights reserved. •  Copyright (c) 1995-1998 Eric Young (eay@cryptsoft.com). All rights  reserved. • OpenSSL license text can be found from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## West_20

بارك الله فيك علي الموضوع المتميز

----------

